# Appello ai lettori



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

Carissimi

Bender,Lilith,Dissolta,Ivan Karamazov,Dalida,Nowhere e tutti coloro che vediamo connessi,siamo tanto contenti di vedervi online però ogni tanto scrivetelo un post.

Giusto per sapere che state bene e vi divertite a leggerci


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

Dissolta è il nick più fantastico dell'universo.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Hai pensato ad una purga?


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai pensato ad una purga?


io? no,mi chiedo solo perchè registrarsi ad un forum se non si ha intenzione di scrivere.

sì che questo è il forum dei timidi,ma insomma un post ogni tanto ci si fa,volendolo,a scriverlo

My 2 Cents,as usual


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai pensato ad una purga?


Dissolta con la sciolta.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io? no,mi chiedo solo perchè registrarsi ad un forum se non si ha intenzione di scrivere.
> 
> sì che questo è il forum dei timidi,ma insomma un post ogni tanto ci si fa,volendolo,a scriverlo
> 
> My 2 Cents,as usual


Non era riferito a te ma a Jb.

Bender scriveva ma si sarà stancato degli insulti di molti.

spero tanto stia bene abbiactrovato lavoro e amore....
.

in compenso ci siamo noi instancabili che saltiamo persino le cene per leggere e scrivere sul forum .


mia figlia più di una volta ha tentato di nascondermi lo Smart Phone xche' dice che perderò là vista continuando  a leggere il forum....vuole regalarmi la tavoletta.

sono appena salita dal mare. ....ora faccio almeno la doccia e apro il frigorifero  ah ah ah a dopo. Continuo a rifiutare inviti a cena.....pensano debba per forza dispiacermi essere sola....invece è il paradiso per me. Niente orari.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Luglio 2014)

Io non do di questi problemi! I casini e le cavolate le riporto tutte  al massimo un giorno troverò un thread in cui mi sarà chiesto di tornare a leggere,invece di rompervi :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

*mi paleso*

scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:

- poca padronanza della lingua
- quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo 
- timidezza, si

Ma posso dire che vi leggo molto volentieri e chiedo scusa se vi sentite un pochino spiati  dai silenti come me... Prometto che ci proverò un giorno a raccontare la mia storia


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


Puoi anche non raccontarla.:smile:


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...



Ciao

non ti preoccupare per la poca padronanza della lingua ... 
Sono l'esempio migliore ... :mrgreen: ... che tramite l'esercizio si migliora ...
E se no, c'è sempre la possibilità di chiedere ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ti preoccupare per la poca padronanza della lingua ...
> Sono l'esempio migliore ... :mrgreen: ... che tramite l'esercizio si migliora ...
> ...


grazie, sienne, sei uno degli utenti (utentessa ) che leggo con più interesse... tra l'altro, condividiamo le origini...


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi anche non raccontarla.:smile:


soprattutto perché non ho il dono della sintesi... e poi non è niente di che


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


ciao drusilla


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Carissimi
> 
> Bender,Lilith,Dissolta,Ivan Karamazov,Dalida,Nowhere e tutti coloro che vediamo connessi,siamo tanto contenti di vedervi online però ogni tanto scrivetelo un post.
> 
> Giusto per sapere che state bene e vi divertite a leggerci


Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


Benvenuta!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> soprattutto perché non ho il dono della sintesi... e poi non è niente di che


Ecco qua, già non adiamo d'accordo! :rotfl:
Vabe, tranquilla...ho i miei suntori ufficiali! :up:


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie, sienne, sei uno degli utenti (utentessa ) che leggo con più interesse... tra l'altro, condividiamo le origini...



Ciao

Que bueno y que lindo! ... 
Vives en Italia? Me parece, que lo sabes muy bien el idioma ... 
de veras!


sienne


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Que bueno y que lindo! ...
> Vives en Italia? Me parece, que lo sabes muy bien el idioma ...
> ...


Sí, en Roma desde hace 18 años... tendría que hablarlo perfectamente, pero ya ves... me corto mucho 

ritorniamo al italiano che sennò sembra che diciamo parolacce :smile:


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Bè, ciao. 
Sono una semplice lurker da qualche anno.
All'epoca tradì il mio ex convivente, mi sentivo molto in colpa per questa cosa [nonostante i mille problemi ecc.] e arrivai qui.
Non mi sono iscritta in quel periodo [fine 2011] perché molto banalmente dopo 72 ore crollai, confessai il tradimento [storia di una notte] e lasciai il mio compagno.
Cominciai a leggere, come leggo tanti altri fora.
Mi sono iscritta perché a volte ho dei sospetti sulla mia attuale relazione, ma alla fine non saprei bene come raccontare le cose, non so nemmeno se i miei sospetti siano fondati o se sono solo frutto della mia natura nevrotica e quindi continuo a leggere, semplicemente.
Non mi era mai capitato che un utente invitasse i lurkers a delurkarsi, forse crea fastidio, scrivo almeno per chiarire che sono totalmente inoffensiva.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco qua, già non adiamo d'accordo! :rotfl:
> Vabe, tranquilla...ho i miei suntori ufficiali! :up:



se la scriverò farò uno sforzo di sintesi  anche io mi "rompo" con i papiri (altrui...)


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao drusilla


ciao


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> se la scriverò farò uno sforzo di sintesi  anche io mi "rompo" con i papiri (altrui...)


:up: Benvenuta


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Ciao, ho già provato a scrivere un primo messaggio di presentazione, ma forse sono in moderazione.
Riprovo.
Sono una lurker dal 2011, arrivai qui dopo aver tradito il mio ex, lasciato 3 giorni dopo.
Vi seguo, seppur sporadicamente, da parecchio.
Mi sono iscritta perché avrei voluto parlare di alcuni dubbi riguardanti la mia attuale relazione, ma ancora non so bene in che termini porre la questione e neppure se farlo davvero [i lurkers sono timidi].

Sottolineo la mia natura nevrotica ma inoffensiva.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ciao, ho già provato a scrivere un primo messaggio di presentazione, ma forse sono in moderazione.
> Riprovo.
> Sono una lurker dal 2011, arrivai qui dopo aver tradito il mio ex, lasciato 3 giorni dopo.
> Vi seguo, seppur sporadicamente, da parecchio.
> ...


Nessuno pensa che i lurkers siano pericolosi  solo che mi incuriosiva il fatto che ci siano lettori così timidi da non postare nemmeno un salutino 

riguardo la tua storia,comincia dall'inizio.    magari i tuoi dubbi sono solo male interpretazioni della realtà


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :up: Benvenuta


grazie!


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che i lurkers siano pericolosi  solo che mi incuriosiva il fatto che ci siano lettori così timidi da non postare nemmeno un salutino
> 
> riguardo la tua storia,comincia dall'inizio.    magari i tuoi dubbi sono solo male interpretazioni della realtà



Ciao perplesso.
Come dicevo, non sono sicura di voler parlare della mia attuale relazione, mi sono iscritta in un impeto di gelosia irrazionale che, come spesso mi accade, s'è poi spenta da sola.
Io e il mio uomo viviamo in due città diverse, abbiamo ritmi diversi e a volte questa cosa mi fa nascere dei sospetti.
Non c'è molto di particolare da raccontare, temo.

All'epoca rimasi un po' traumatizzata da come venivano trattati i traditori e avevo appena tradito una persona con cui convivevo da un anno e avevo fatto molti progetti [prematuri, chiaro]. Lasciai perdere perché tanto sapevo benissimo cosa dovevo fare.


----------



## tullio (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Sottolineo la mia natura nevrotica ma inoffensiva.


Sulla nevrosi non saprei dire ma per il resto qui siamo tutti inoffensivi. Nonostante l'impegno sincero di alcuni, in realtà qui non c'è modo di far scoppaire tempeste e quelle che scoppiano sono davvero tempeste in un bicchere d'acqua.. Nessuo può fare realmente male...invece c'è la possibilità di dare e ricevere davvero molto bene. Che è uno dei motivi per cui merita stare qui.
Sono troppo nuovo per dirti benvenuta ma, insomma...benvenuta!


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sulla nevrosi non saprei dire ma per il resto qui siamo tutti inoffensivi. Nonostante l'impegno sincero di alcuni, in realtà qui non c'è modo di far scoppaire tempeste e quelle che scoppiano sono davvero tempeste in un bicchere d'acqua.. Nessuo può fare realmente male...invece c'è la possibilità di dare e ricevere davvero molto bene. Che è uno dei motivi per cui merita stare qui.
> Sono troppo nuovo per dirti benvenuta ma, insomma...benvenuta!


Grazie.
sottolineavo l'inoffensività perché non mi era mai capitato che qualcuno mi invitasse a delurkarmi e ho pensato che forse dava fastidio questo atteggiamento [si parla di cose personali, magari qualcuno non gradisce la mancata esposizione].


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Sembrate le hawaiiane all'aereoporto con le collane di fiori per i turisti.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembrate le hawaiiane all'aereoporto con le collane di fiori per i turisti.


 sono solo gentili... sennò poi i timidi torniamo subito nelle nostre tane...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembrate le hawaiiane all'aereoporto con le collane di fiori per i turisti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per compensare te


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso.
> Come dicevo, non sono sicura di voler parlare della mia attuale relazione, mi sono iscritta in un impeto di gelosia irrazionale che, come spesso mi accade, s'è poi spenta da sola.
> Io e il mio uomo viviamo in due città diverse, abbiamo ritmi diversi e a volte questa cosa mi fa nascere dei sospetti.
> Non c'è molto di particolare da raccontare, temo.
> ...


Beh il tema della gelosia e delle relazioni a distanza è stato pochissimo studiato qui  già vedi che anche senza scendere nei dettagli della tua storia,se per ora non ti va,uno spunto interessante di discussione l'hai già tirato fuori 

Stai pure serena,qui si tratta tutti allo stesso modo.  traditi,traditori,amanti e beneauguranti


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso.
> Come dicevo, non sono sicura di voler parlare della mia attuale relazione, mi sono iscritta in un impeto di gelosia irrazionale che, come spesso mi accade, s'è poi spenta da sola.
> Io e il mio uomo viviamo in due città diverse, abbiamo ritmi diversi e a volte questa cosa mi fa nascere dei sospetti.
> Non c'è molto di particolare da raccontare, temo.
> ...


Puoi parlare con me! 
4 anni di relazione da 1300 km di distanza...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ciao


ti trattieni molto?


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono solo gentili... sennò poi i timidi torniamo subito nelle nostre tane...


eh no  non vorrai mica lasciare Sienne da sola adesso


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti trattieni molto?


sono qua da anni  

ma una volta rotto il ghiaccio, penso che scriverò, e proverò a non tornare nella tana se toccherà anche a me di subire "attacchi" ... alcuni sono spassosi visti da fuori


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono qua da anni
> 
> ma una volta rotto il ghiaccio, penso che scriverò, e proverò a non tornare nella tana se toccherà anche a me di subire "attacchi" ... alcuni sono spassosi visti da fuori


ben ritrovata!!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Bè, ciao.
> Sono una semplice lurker da qualche anno.
> All'epoca tradì il mio ex convivente, mi sentivo molto in colpa per questa cosa [nonostante i mille problemi ecc.] e arrivai qui.
> Non mi sono iscritta in quel periodo [fine 2011] perché molto banalmente dopo 72 ore crollai, confessai il tradimento [storia di una notte] e lasciai il mio compagno.
> ...


Ciao! Ho imparato una cosa a me fin ad ora sconosciuta: sono stata anch'io una lurker!
Sono andata in internet cercare cosa significasse il termine.
Io non l'ho fatto per spiare, ma per cercare di vedere se fosse una comunità affidabile alla quale raccontare cose abbastanza intime.
Quando mi sono buttata…beh, mi si è aperto un mondo! E ti dirò che tutti gli utenti che hanno risposto ai miei 3d (due) mi hanno dato almeno uno spunto per riflettere. E anche in tanti altri che non ho aperto io.
Poi c'è il cazzeggio… ma quello fa parte anche delle nostre storie non sempre leggere!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


Ciao! Non sono un'esperta, ma non mi pare proprio che tu abbia poca padronanza della lingua!
Io adoro sentire gli spagnoli parlare italiano!
Su, buttati che è morbido!
Siamo in tanti qui ad essere timidi!


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh no  non vorrai mica lasciare Sienne da sola adesso


Sienne da sola tiene egregiamente alta la bandiera... ma resto, una volta fatto il grande passo di palesarmi!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


Ciao salutami la tua amica Drosofila
Mi manca tanto

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sulla nevrosi non saprei dire ma per il resto qui siamo tutti inoffensivi. Nonostante l'impegno sincero di alcuni, in realtà qui non c'è modo di far scoppaire tempeste e quelle che scoppiano sono davvero tempeste in un bicchere d'acqua.. Nessuo può fare realmente male...invece c'è la possibilità di dare e ricevere davvero molto bene. Che è uno dei motivi per cui merita stare qui.
> Sono troppo nuovo per dirti benvenuta ma, insomma...benvenuta!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao salutami la tua amica Drosofila
> Mi manca tanto
> 
> Ciao


boh, se me lo traduci mi fai un piacere...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> boh, se me lo traduci mi fai un piacere...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono qua da anni
> 
> ma una volta rotto il ghiaccio, penso che scriverò, e proverò a non tornare nella tana se toccherà anche a me di subire "attacchi" ... alcuni sono spassosi visti da fuori


Attacchi di colite?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> scrivo il mio primissimo messaggio dopo anni di silenziosa lettura, ma spronata da questo thread (mi sono sentita una guardona ), spiego le ragioni per cui non me la sento di scrivere:
> 
> - poca padronanza della lingua
> - quando sento l'impulso di dire la mia su qualche argomento, trovo sempre chi ha saputo esprimere i miei pensieri molto meglio, per non dire gli spunti e le nuove angolature che ne ricavo
> ...


sai Drusi che mi incuriosivi da tempo immemore? Soprattutto per il nick.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attacchi di colite?


:rotfl:mai avuti infatti...


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai Drusi che mi incuriosivi da tempo immemore? Soprattutto per il nick.


 nemmeno io so perché mi piace così tanto questo nome... non sicuramente per la storia della poveretta più famosa con questo nome... ma per il suono...


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

comunque leggo che la mia collega di "lurkaggio" Dalida era entrata per prima volta in questo sito per gelosia.. io credo ricordare di averlo trovato il forum anche così... allora ero una tradita, adesso sto dall'altra parte della barricata (si dice così? boh)


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl:mai avuti infatti...


See, la cagarella a spruzzo prima o poi capita a tutti, cara mia.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono qua da anni
> 
> ma una volta rotto il ghiaccio, penso che scriverò, e proverò a non tornare nella tana se toccherà anche a me di subire "attacchi" ... alcuni sono spassosi visti da fuori


in effetti è un po' che ti vedo anche nel mio blog .
peccato che non partecipi perché sai fare scintille


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, la cagarella a spruzzo prima o poi capita a tutti, cara mia.


a me no, scherzi?


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, la cagarella a spruzzo prima o poi capita a tutti, cara mia.


:up: e poi magari fa anche bene...


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è un po' che ti vedo anche nel mio blog .
> peccato che non partecipi perché sai fare scintille


cavolo, che serva di ammonimento ai lurker, loro ci vedono!!

(non ci pensavo proprio, e immagino che magari da fastidio vedere visitatori asidui muti!)


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> cavolo, che serva di ammonimento ai lurker, loro ci vedono!!
> 
> (non ci pensavo proprio, e immagino che magari da fastidio vedere visitatori asidui muti!)


figurati, mi fa piacere che sei asidua 
ma siccome so le tue potenzialità non ti vorrei muta


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> figurati, mi fa piacere che sei asidua
> ma siccome so le tue potenzialità non ti vorrei muta


uffa non esiste asidui  ma assidui, maledette doppie!

le mie potenzialità? magari, detto dalla dea della saggezza poi :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> cavolo, che serva di ammonimento ai lurker, loro ci vedono!!
> 
> (non ci pensavo proprio, e immagino che magari da fastidio vedere visitatori asidui muti!)


credevi di essere quella che lurkava e invece eri lurkata
A me personalmente tu incuriosivi molto per via della data di registrazione.
Mi chiedevo come mai una persona si iscrive in un forum e lo visita, per anni, senza mai scrivere nulla.
Ma scusa... quando ti riferivi al tuo nick di che Drusilla parlavi?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credevi di essere quella che lurkava e invece eri lurkata
> A me personalmente tu incuriosivi molto per via della data di registrazione.
> Mi chiedevo come mai una persona si iscrive in un forum e lo visita, per anni, senza mai scrivere nulla.
> Ma scusa... quando ti riferivi al tuo nick di che Drusilla parlavi?


Ma dove si lurka chi lurka?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

mi piacerebbe precisare che vorrei tanto che drusilla partecipasse e che il fatto che per me è tizia non conta nulla e non vorrei innescare polemiche .davvero
facciamo che ti dico benvenuta e ricomincio da qui


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2014)

Spero che anche altri lettori silenti seguano l'esempio di Dalida e Drusilla.

Soprattutto Dissolta chè voglio sapere la ragione di questo nick inquietante


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credevi di essere quella che lurkava e invece eri lurkata
> A me personalmente tu incuriosivi molto per via della data di registrazione.
> Mi chiedevo come mai una persona si iscrive in un forum e lo visita, per anni, senza mai scrivere nulla.
> Ma scusa... quando ti riferivi al tuo nick di che Drusilla parlavi?


alla fine si diventa appassionati alle storie e ai personaggi (anche ai casi umani) poi comunque per mesi non entravo più, non mi faceva più bene credo, poi sono tornata e addirittura gli amministratori erano cambiati 

Drusilla una delle sorelle di Calligola


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> alla fine si diventa appassionati alle storie e ai personaggi (anche ai casi umani) poi comunque per mesi non entravo più, non mi faceva più bene credo, poi sono tornata e addirittura gli amministratori erano cambiati
> 
> Drusilla una delle sorelle di Calligola


:mrgreen:


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe precisare che vorrei tanto che drusilla partecipasse e che il fatto che per me è tizia non conta nulla e non vorrei innescare polemiche .davvero
> facciamo che ti dico benvenuta e ricomincio da qui


ecco uno dei problemi dei forum in genere credo sia questa mania / fobia dei troll, dei multinick, etc, ma penso che se continuo a scrivere si vedrà che (male) come me non ha scritto mai nessun altro


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ecco uno dei problemi dei forum in genere credo sia questa mania / fobia dei troll, dei multinick, etc, ma penso che se continuo a scrivere si vedrà che (male) come me non ha scritto mai nessun altro


Dopo Rosa solo chi scrive in aramaico.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo Rosa solo chi scrive in aramaico.


:rotfl:lo so la conosco ma era l'iphone!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl:lo so la conosco ma era l'iphone!


Non solo. Lo stile non aiutava.


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puoi parlare con me!
> 4 anni di relazione da 1300 km di distanza...


Noi siamo insieme da quasi due anni.
C'è sempre stata gelosia da parte di entrambi, nell'ultimo periodo pareva ci fossimo un po' assestati.
L'altra sera, per una serie di circostanze, tornai ad essere sospettosa e il giorno dopo mi iscrissi mi iscrissi, dopo anni di sola lettura.
Poi al momento di scrivere non sapevo da dove cominciare e ho lasciato perdere, limitandomi a navigare per un po' in sezioni che mi erano precluse da non iscritta.


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Ho imparato una cosa a me fin ad ora sconosciuta: sono stata anch'io una lurker!
> Sono andata in internet cercare cosa significasse il termine.
> Io non l'ho fatto per spiare, ma per cercare di vedere se fosse una comunità affidabile alla quale raccontare cose abbastanza intime.
> Quando mi sono buttata…beh, mi si è aperto un mondo! E ti dirò che tutti gli utenti che hanno risposto ai miei 3d (due) mi hanno dato almeno uno spunto per riflettere. E anche in tanti altri che non ho aperto io.
> Poi c'è il cazzeggio… ma quello fa parte anche delle nostre storie non sempre leggere!


Ho letto la tua storia.
Se posso chiedere, come va con tuo marito adesso?

Uno dei motivi per cui non scrivo è proprio perché, rispetto ad altri, la mia è indubbiamente più semplice.
Fu meno semplice troncare quella precedente, soprattutto dopo un anno di convivenza, e infatti fu quello il momento in cui cominciai a leggere. Ma anche in quel caso non c'erano figli e non eravamo ancora sposati, quindi manco mi posso lamentare [per di più avevo tradito io].


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove si lurka chi lurka?


All'NSA! 

PS - Bentenuti ai venuti! Per fare gruppo, ci vuole il gruppo. Se si scrive sempre in 6/7 non può funzionare a lungo!


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Noi siamo insieme da quasi due anni.
> C'è sempre stata gelosia da parte di entrambi, nell'ultimo periodo pareva ci fossimo un po' assestati.
> L'altra sera, per una serie di circostanze, tornai ad essere sospettosa e il giorno dopo mi iscrissi mi iscrissi, dopo anni di sola lettura.
> Poi al momento di scrivere non sapevo da dove cominciare e ho lasciato perdere, limitandomi a navigare per un po' in sezioni che mi erano precluse da non iscritta.


La gelosia in una storia a distanza è decisamente deleteria per il rapporto...


----------



## morfeo78 (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puoi parlare con me!
> 4 anni di relazione da 1300 km di distanza...


Scusa, ma come mai dopo 4 anni sono sempre 1300 km? Non si è convinti a fare un salto di qualità?  Di azzardare una vita nuova da parte di uno dei due? 

Non è una critica ma una curiosità


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La gelosia in una storia a distanza è decisamente deleteria per il rapporto...


Sì, abbiamo vissuto un primo anno turbolento.
Quest'ultimo anno è andato meglio, ci sono stati meno litigi e più solidarietà reciproca, ma alcuni giorni si riaffacciano problemi che speravo fossero superati.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come mai dopo 4 anni sono sempre 1300 km? Non si è convinti a fare un salto di qualità?  Di azzardare una vita nuova da parte di uno dei due?
> 
> Non è una critica ma una curiosità


Questione di possibilità...
Da 2 anni è venuto da me comunque, stiamo insieme da 6 anni... è ovvio che prima o poi si prenda una decisione. Prima non è stato possibile, sia per studio, che per lavoro...


----------



## morfeo78 (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questione di possibilità...
> Da 2 anni è venuto da me comunque, stiamo insieme da 6 anni... è ovvio che prima o poi si prenda una decisione. Prima non è stato possibile, sia per studio, che per lavoro...


:up:

Sei stata più che esauriente.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Sei stata più che esauriente.


Ogni 15/20 giorni ci si vedeva comunque, abbiamo fatto il possibile per viverla nella maniera più "normale" possibile...è stato molto pesante, questo sia chiaro, ma non abbiamo mai pensato che la cosa sarebbe durata solo in quell'ottica.
L'obiettivo era stare insieme e vicini.


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

Benvenute Drusilla e Dalida... questa è la mia collana di fiori... 

p.s.: qui è pieno di timidi, soprattutto gli admin... :carneval:
p.s.2: drusilla vorrei scrivere io lo spagnolo come tu l'italiano!


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spero che anche altri lettori silenti seguano l'esempio di Dalida e Drusilla.
> 
> Soprattutto Dissolta chè voglio sapere la ragione di questo nick inquietante


Credo che così non la invogli molto a palesarsi... :mrgreen:

Ciao timidone!


----------



## morfeo78 (24 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuti Drusilla e Dalida! 

Quando volete un confronto o fare due chiacchiere, noi siamo qui.

:cincin2:


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Grazie lola sei gentile. .. ma vivendo qui da tanto dovrei usarlo senza errori. .. e se mi sentissi pronunziare le zeta....


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Grazie lola sei gentile. .. ma vivendo qui da tanto dovrei usarlo senza errori. .. e se mi sentissi pronunziare le zeta....


Tranquilla, anche noi a Bologna con la Z facciamo casino!!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

*Ehi dalida ti ricordi di noi tre?*

[video=youtube;_tkvMSXErH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tkvMSXErH0[/video]


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_tkvMSXErH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tkvMSXErH0[/video]


A dire il vero, non ho scelto questo nick perché fan della cantante, anzi so pochissimo di lei.
E' solo un nome che mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## Higgins (24 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Carissimi
> 
> Bender,Lilith,Dissolta,Ivan Karamazov,Dalida,Nowhere e tutti coloro che vediamo connessi,siamo tanto contenti di vedervi online però ogni tanto scrivetelo un post.
> 
> Giusto per sapere che state bene e vi divertite a leggerci


Beh l'invito ha funzionato!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> A dire il vero, non ho scelto questo nick perché fan della cantante, anzi so pochissimo di lei.
> E' solo un nome che mi è venuto in mente.


Però è un bellissimo nome che suona benissimo, sia in italiano e sia in francese.

Comunque benvenuta...


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però è un bellissimo nome che suona benissimo, sia in italiano e sia in francese.
> 
> Comunque benvenuta...


Grazie.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Io voglio veder parlare LucyLiu.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia.
> Se posso chiedere, come va con tuo marito adesso?
> 
> Uno dei motivi per cui non scrivo è proprio perché, rispetto ad altri, la mia è indubbiamente più semplice.
> Fu meno semplice troncare quella precedente, soprattutto dopo un anno di convivenza, e infatti fu quello il momento in cui cominciai a leggere. Ma anche in quel caso non c'erano figli e non eravamo ancora sposati, quindi manco mi posso lamentare [per di più avevo tradito io].


Certo che puoi chiedere! 
Chiedere è lecito, rispondere è cortesia, si dice. Se non volessi rispondere in pubblico, lo farei in mp.

Le cose stanno andando decisamente meglio. Io sono cambiata tantissimo e anche lui è cambiato tanto. La nostra coppia sta cambiando, con dinamiche che prima non erano presenti in noi. Sono certa al 98% che non si vedano, sentano più. Il 2% me lo tengo come riserva!
Ormai vivo solo giorno per giorno. Anche se momenti di crisi ne ho parecchi, cerco di superarli.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io voglio veder parlare LucyLiu.


Ma si possono vedere tutti gli utenti online!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo che puoi chiedere!
> Chiedere è lecito, rispondere è cortesia, si dice. Se non volessi rispondere in pubblico, lo farei in mp.
> 
> Le cose stanno andando decisamente meglio. Io sono cambiata tantissimo e anche lui è cambiato tanto. La nostra coppia sta cambiando, con dinamiche che prima non erano presenti in noi. Sono certa al 98% che non si vedano, sentano più. Il 2% me lo tengo come riserva!
> Ormai vivo solo giorno per giorno. Anche se momenti di crisi ne ho parecchi, cerco di superarli.



Sono contenta per te.
La tua storia mi colpì. Ho sentito spesso [non solo qui] che si rimane insieme principalmente per i figli.

Uno dei motivi per cui la mia ultima relazione è naufragata e quella attuale travagliata è proprio l'argomento figli. sono sui 30 e a quanto pare è inevitabile cominciare a preoccuparsene, volenti o nolenti, come nel mio caso.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si possono vedere tutti gli utenti online!? :mrgreen:


Una volta potevano farlo tutti.

Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc

Questa cosa fece storcere il naso a qualcuno, e, previo sondaggio, è stata eliminata.

Ma io può


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhh ok! Era uno dei miei dubbi!!! 

Ps: è che sono abitutata a sapere i cazzi di tutti, qui sono semplicemente utente e mi pare strano non sapere più nulla...:carneval: beata ignoranza!


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Grazie lola sei gentile. .. ma vivendo qui da tanto dovrei usarlo senza errori. .. e se mi sentissi pronunziare le zeta....


Mah, guarda, credo che sia il minimo... ci sono tante inflessioni regionali che pronunciano vocali e consonanti in modi che fanno anche ridere... :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: *X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> *
> ...


 Beh... un po' esagerato... al limite un elenco degli utenti in linea potrebbe essere carino, ma sapere quello che fa ognuno è fuorviante... es. il Tuba sta andando al bagno, ecco... che mi frega? :carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...


E chi avete sondaggiato, di grazia?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

i sondaggi sono sempre andati alla grande in questo forum


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sondaggi sono sempre andati alla grande in questo forum


Ehm, ma come si fa a parteciparvi?


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...


L'importante è che tu e Perplesso  non ci vediate.....mica sempre siamo presentabili chattando!


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...



Ciao

trovo che sia pratico sapere chi è in linea, per vari motivi ... 

Ma sinceramente, non ho mai trovato un forum come questo,
che sempre c'è chi pensa che l'altro sia un mal-pensante o un mal-non so cosa ... 

Un po' di relax ... o sesso ... non farebbe male ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ehm, ma come si fa a parteciparvi?


lascia perdere:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu e Perplesso  non ci vediate.....mica sempre siamo presentabili chattando!


Beh io sono sempre in mini inguinale, tacco dodici e rossetto rosso quando scrivo qui sopra... 



Minerva ha detto:


> lascia perdere:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> trovo che sia pratico sapere chi è in linea, per vari motivi ...
> 
> ...


Quoto, soprattutto la parte del fare più sesso...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> trovo che sia pratico sapere chi è in linea, per vari motivi ...
> 
> ...


ma davvero si pensa che con un po' di sesso la gente stia così bene e risolva ogni tipo di problema?
mi sa che c'è chi fa sesso ma è messo sempre male uguale


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto, soprattutto la parte del fare più sesso...


:miiiii:


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma davvero si pensa che con un po' di sesso la gente stia così bene e risolva ogni tipo di problema?
> mi sa che c'è chi fa sesso ma è messo sempre male uguale


può aiutare, non è la soluzione a tutti i problemi... magari non un po', ma tanto tanto!


----------



## lolapal (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:


mal di testa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma davvero si pensa che con un po' di sesso la gente stia così bene e risolva ogni tipo di problema?
> mi sa che c'è chi fa sesso ma è messo sempre male uguale


Il sesso è pur sempre un'opportunità. Se non altro crea un'area di relax che ti predispone a vedere positivamente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mal di testa? :mrgreen:


mi toccherà fare sesso:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il sesso è pur sempre un'opportunità. Se non altro crea un'area di relax che ti predispone a vedere positivamente.


senz'altro.
però, scherzi a parte...ogni due per tre lo si tira fuori...e magari bastasse quello!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro.
> però, scherzi a parte...ogni due per tre lo si tira fuori...e magari bastasse quello!


Concordo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> trovo che sia pratico sapere chi è in linea, per vari motivi ...
> 
> ...


Io non penso mai male.:up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh io sono sempre  in mini inguinale, tacco dodici e rossetto rosso quando scrivo qui sopra...
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Tu pesi come una piuma ci credo!

Io in  questo momento sdraiata sul divano con copricostume....stop.

Ma lo uso anche di notte nel lettone.....a volte mi addormento e resta collegato tutta la notte con il forum....non mi sentite russare?


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...


mica solo tu,
 può anche qualcun'altro.

comunque questa cosa che tu può
 e gli altri non può, più gli amici,
è profondamente ingiusta.

e non ci scherzerei tanto sopra.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma davvero si pensa che con un po' di sesso la gente stia così bene e risolva ogni tipo di problema?
> mi sa che c'è chi fa sesso ma è messo sempre male uguale



Ciao

non ho detto che si risolvono i problemi ... magari fosse così ... 

L'ho scritto, perché per certe tensioni il sesso è veramente un tocca sana ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh io sono sempre in mini inguinale, tacco dodici e rossetto rosso quando scrivo qui sopra...


Anche quando stiri?:mexican:


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia perdere:mrgreen:


No, no, adesso mi spieghi!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2014)

Benvenute


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Bè, ciao.
> Sono una semplice lurker da qualche anno.
> All'epoca tradì il mio ex convivente, mi sentivo molto in colpa per questa cosa [nonostante i mille problemi ecc.] e arrivai qui.
> Non mi sono iscritta in quel periodo [fine 2011] perché molto banalmente dopo 72 ore crollai, confessai il tradimento [storia di una notte] e lasciai il mio compagno.
> ...


Benvenuta!


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> se la scriverò farò uno sforzo di sintesi  anche io mi "rompo" con i papiri (altrui...)


Il segreto è inserire qua e la dei riassunti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuti a tutti!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta potevano farlo tutti.
> 
> Nella parte in basso compariva la lista degli utenti collegati e potevi anche vedere cosa stava facendo ogni singolo utente, tipo: X sta creando un post, Y sta leggendo il thread, Z sta gardando la home page, etc etc
> 
> ...


Tu e perplesso o solo tu?
Ma davvero ANCHE cosa stiamo leggendo e se stiamo scrivendo? Per esempio, io risulto connessa immagino 24h/24, ma mica sono proprio sul forum...


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu e perplesso o solo tu?
> Ma davvero ANCHE cosa stiamo leggendo e se stiamo scrivendo? Per esempio, io risulto connessa immagino 24h/24, ma mica sono proprio sul forum...


In teoria dovrebbero poter vedere la tua attività sul forum...se stai leggendo questo thread o se ne stai aprendo uno o semplicemente rispondendo ad un altro.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In teoria dovrebbero poter vedere la tua attività sul forum...se stai leggendo questo thread o se ne stai aprendo uno o semplicemente rispondendo ad un altro.


mh... A me piacerebbe poter vedere la lista dei connessi, pur nella consapevolezza che magari qualcuno lo risulta sempre come me e non lo è davvero. E' il primo forum in cui non vedi. Ma non ho così grande esperienza come te, Nicka...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mica solo tu,
> può anche qualcun'altro.
> 
> comunque questa cosa che tu può
> ...


Solo io e Perplesso.

Un admin non ha amici. E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Solo io e Perplesso.
> 
> Un admin non ha amici. E' un mondo difficile.


Mi hai fatta piangere...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta piangere...


[video=youtube;gsJigMRdQF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsJigMRdQF8[/video]


----------



## LucyLiu (24 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io voglio veder parlare LucyLiu.



[video=youtube;OLvz5E61UNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLvz5E61UNs[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


>


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2014)

Mmm


----------



## lolapal (25 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anche quando stiri?:mexican:


Cero! :mrgreen: Il tacco dodici è un toccasana mentre stiri, secondo te perché a Fanti le è venuto il mal di schiena? :mexican:


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2014)

a me il tacco dodici ha sempre fatto pensare a una gran mignotta!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2014)

Benvenute


----------



## lolapal (25 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tacco dodici ha sempre fatto pensare a una gran mignotta!!!!


:risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Solo io e Perplesso.
> 
> Un admin non ha amici. E' un mondo difficile.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> alla fine si diventa appassionati alle storie e ai personaggi (anche ai casi umani) poi comunque per mesi non entravo più, non mi faceva più bene credo, poi sono tornata e addirittura gli amministratori erano cambiati
> 
> *Drusilla una delle sorelle di Calligola *


eh. Mica banale.


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Mica banale.


ha fatto una brutta fine, come d'altronde tutti i Giulii-Claudii... :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tacco dodici ha sempre fatto pensare a una gran mignotta!!!!


bene a sapersi


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ha fatto una brutta fine, come d'altronde tutti i Giulii-Claudii... :mexican:


come al solito, conoscono la nostra storia antica meglio quelli di origine straniera.
Bello, eh?
Un po' triste per certi versi ma bello.
comunque non ve(anche agli altri) lo avevo ancora detto: benvenute, che qui non vi si mangia mica.
Oddio... qualche mozzicata ogni tanto arriva, ma è roba da ridere.


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come al solito, conoscono la nostra storia antica meglio quelli di origine straniera.
> Bello, eh?
> Un po' triste per certi versi ma bello.
> comunque non ve(anche agli altri) lo avevo ancora detto: benvenute, che qui non vi si mangia mica.
> Oddio... qualche mozzicata ogni tanto arriva, ma è roba da ridere.


grazie del benvenuto, grazie anche alle altre ragazze (Farfalla, Eliade, etc) 

Beh di storia antica dovrei sapere qualcosina...  ma comunque i "gossip" sui Giulii-Claudii li ho presi da Robert Graves, un grande...


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cero! :mrgreen: Il tacco dodici è un toccasana mentre stiri, secondo te perché a Fanti le è venuto il mal di schiena? :mexican:


Il cero lo accendi nella speranza di non cascare?


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me il tacco dodici ha sempre fatto pensare a una gran mignotta!!!!


Mentre una con ballerine è seria?


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto, grazie anche alle altre ragazze (Farfalla, Eliade, etc)
> 
> Beh di storia antica dovrei sapere qualcosina...  ma comunque i "gossip" sui Giulii-Claudii li ho presi da Robert Graves, un grande...


Benvenuta a te e anche all'altra "utentessa"  a parte quando si ha particolarmente fame, non ci cibiamo degli utenti nuovi. Poi tranquilla non sn una mangiona


----------



## Dalida (25 Luglio 2014)

Ciao e grazie a tutti del benvenuto.
Siete gentili.

per una lurker di vecchia data come me è una sensazione strana, non so se lo è anche per la mia collega voyeur drusilla.
E' come se i personaggi di un libro all'improvviso cominciassero ad interagire con il lettore [spero nessuno si offenda per il paragone, lo dico in senso buono e so che molti hanno parlato di gravi problemi personali e che questo non è un libro].


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie a tutti del benvenuto.
> Siete gentili.
> 
> per una lurker di vecchia data come me è una sensazione strana, non so se lo è anche per la mia collega voyeur drusilla.
> E' come se i personaggi di un libro all'improvviso cominciassero ad interagire con il lettore [spero nessuno si offenda per il paragone, lo dico in senso buono e so che molti hanno parlato di gravi problemi personali e che questo non è un libro].


metafora azzeccatissima :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2014)

Sentirmi dare una nobiltà letteraria è bellissimo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Luglio 2014)

Unisco anche il mio benvenuto alle utenti ora attive.


----------



## lolapal (25 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il cero lo accendi nella speranza di non cascare?


Il cero sempre! Non posso mica smentire così JB!


----------



## lolapal (25 Luglio 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie a tutti del benvenuto.
> Siete gentili.
> 
> per una lurker di vecchia data come me è una sensazione strana, non so se lo è anche per la mia collega voyeur drusilla.
> E' come se i personaggi di un libro all'improvviso cominciassero ad interagire con il lettore [spero nessuno si offenda per il paragone, lo dico in senso buono e so che molti hanno parlato di gravi problemi personali e che questo non è un libro].


A una amante dei libri come me, questa cosa fa un mucchio piacere... :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il cero sempre! Non posso mica smentire così JB!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dai per Jb voglio postare una tua fotina, non te la prendere per la privacy...  poi non ci credono che stiri sempre in maniera naturale... 

c'è da dire che anche marito ti da una mano in cucina...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dai per Jb voglio postare una tua fotina, non te la prendere per la privacy... View attachment 8787 poi non ci credono che stiri sempre in maniera naturale...
> 
> c'è da dire che anche marito ti da una mano in cucina... View attachment 8788


perche nomini JB?
scared adesso la stai facendo troppo fuori dal vasino da bebe'....
giragli al largo. e poi sei troppo piccola per lui. rassegnati


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche nomini JB?
> scared adesso la stai facendo troppo fuori dal vasino da bebe'....
> giragli al largo. e poi sei troppo piccola per lui. rassegnati


per rispondere a Lola  non parlo di un uomo solo per provarci :rotfl:


----------



## LucyLiu (25 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


stavo scherzando Tubarao, ho solo preso alla lettera il tuo invito... 
io quella cosa affilata lì non ce l'ho...e non la userei...


----------



## Divì (29 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco qua, già non adiamo d'accordo! :rotfl:
> Vabe, tranquilla...ho i miei suntori ufficiali! :up:


Ciao, benvenuta, Drusi!

Io sono uno dei suntori ufficiali, di recente nomina :smile:


----------



## Divì (29 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta, Drusi!
> 
> Io sono uno dei suntori ufficiali, di recente nomina :smile:


Mi autoquoto per dire che sono in ritardo su queto 3D :mrgreen:


----------



## drusilla (29 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Mi autoquoto per dire che sono in ritardo su queto 3D :mrgreen:


grazie!  conterò sui tuoi sunti allora :up:


----------

